# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Axanthic

## JLC

This is the only morph who's common name is also the scientific description of the look.  "Axanthic" means lacking in yellow pigment.  Babies are born a striking silver and black.  The amount of yellow pigment increases in all ball pythons as they mature.  This usually shows up in Axanthics as well, so they will "brown out" as adults.  The degree to which this happens, though, varies a lot between animals.  Careful selective breeding and combining with other morphs will produce adults just as striking as the babies appear.  

This is a morph in which the "line" your Axanthic comes from is important.  There are several lines proven out so far, and none of them have been shown to be compatible with each other.  The most common lines are VPI, Jolliff, and TSK.  If you breed two VPI Axanthics together, all the babies will be Axanthic.  But if you breed a VPI and a Jolliff, then all the babies will look normal, but be het for both lines. 

The first Axanthic line was proven genetic by VPI in 1997.


VPI w/ normal - Emilio - Emilio Villarino


VPI w/ normal - Emilio - Emilio Villarino


VPI - jsmoprhs2 - Jess DeMarco


VPI hatchling - muddoc - Tim Bailey


VPI - muddoc - Tim Bailey


VPI w/ normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


VPI adult - muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),piedpiperballs (09-22-2017),Seanwesmil (04-17-2020)

----------

